# Η ιστορική συμφωνία του Μπαλί για το παγκόσμιο εμπόριο



## nickel (Dec 7, 2013)

Από την είδηση στο capital.gr επισημαίνω τα παρακάτω:

θα τονώσει το παγκόσμιο εμπόριο με συναλλαγές ύψους 960 δισ. δολαρίων και ότι θα δημιουργήσει 21 εκατομμύρια νέες θέσεις εργασίας παγκοσμίως, εκ των οποίων τα 18 εκατ. στις αναπτυσσόμενες οικονομίες

οι διαπραγματεύσεις στο Μπαλί έφτασαν πολλές φορές στο όριο της κατάρρευσης, εξαιτίας διαφωνιών από χώρες που επιθυμούν να διατηρήσουν σε ισχύ προστατευτικές πολιτικές

Η συμφωνία του Μπαλί θα τεθεί σε ισχύ αφότου επικυρωθεί από τα κοινοβούλια των 159 χωρών.​
Να βρούμε και σχολιασμό της εξέλιξης αυτής.


----------



## pidyo (Dec 7, 2013)

Guardian: Why the WTO agreement in Bali has finally helped developing countries


----------



## Costas (Dec 14, 2013)

nickel said:


> Από την είδηση στο capital.gr επισημαίνω τα παρακάτω:
> 
> Η συμφωνία του Μπαλί θα τεθεί σε ισχύ αφότου επικυρωθεί από τα κοινοβούλια των 159 χωρών.​



ΛΚΝ:
αφότου [afótu] σύνδ. χρον. : εισάγει δευτερεύουσες χρονικές προτάσεις και δηλώνει πράξη η οποία χρονικά προηγείται από αυτό που εκφράζει η κύρια πρόταση, προσδιορίζοντας το χρονικό σημείο από το οποίο αρχίζει να ισχύει· από τότε που: Δεν τους ξαναείδε, ~ τελείωσαν τα μαθήματα. ~ παντρεύτηκαν, ξέκοψαν από την παρέα μας.

Δεν ξεκαθαρίζει το ΛΚΝ αν η κύρια πρόταση μπορεί να είναι στο μέλλον· πάντως στα παραδείγματά του (και στο δικό μου αισθητήριο) οι κύριες είναι στο παρελθόν. Εγώ θα 'λεγα *"Η συμφωνία του Μπαλί θα τεθεί σε ισχύ αφού επικυρωθεί από τα κοινοβούλια των 159 χωρών".*


----------



## nickel (Dec 14, 2013)

Εγώ βάζω *θα* και στις χρονικές προτάσεις στα ελληνικά (και στις υποθετικές): 
Η συμφωνία του Μπαλί θα τεθεί σε ισχύ αφού θα (έχει) επικυρωθεί από τα κοινοβούλια των 159 χωρών.

Και:
Η συμφωνία του Μπαλί θα τεθεί σε ισχύ αν και όταν θα (έχει) επικυρωθεί από τα κοινοβούλια των 159 χωρών.


----------



## Costas (Dec 14, 2013)

Εγώ θα έλεγα "αφού θα έχει επικυρωθεί", αν και βρίσκω το δικό μου "αφού επικυρωθεί" πιο λιτό και άρα καλύτερο, αλλά δεν θα έλεγα "αφού θα επικυρωθεί", που πρώτον δεν μ' αρέσει και δεύτερον με πάει σ' ένα _αφού_ αιτιολογικό παρά χρονικό και συνεπώς με μπερδεύει.


----------



## daeman (Dec 14, 2013)

nickel said:


> ...
> Και:
> Η συμφωνία του Μπαλί θα τεθεί σε ισχύ αν και όταν θα (έχει) επικυρωθεί από τα κοινοβούλια των 159 χωρών.



Αν θέλουμε και χρονικό και υποθετικό (και αιτιολογικό όμως): εφόσον, που θα το προτιμούσα χωρίς το _θα_.


----------

